# Tyres on a budget.



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Which tyres out of the list below are overall the better choice:

255/35R19

Firestone sz90 
Dunlop sportmaxx gt
Yokohama advan sport v105s
Pirelli p zero rosso

i can't afford £140+ per tyre as I need all 4. I've got pirellis on already but down to 2-3mm tread so probs not experiencing their full potential and continentals on the front but i dont like as i find them noisy.

My mate who owns a garage is pushing me towards evergreen tyres or avon but I haven't herd nothing good about them.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you considered Kumho Ecsta ? Gets great reviews and in budget.

I recently bought 4x goodyear f1 asy2 in that size for about 530 delivered but not fitted.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

hooting_owl said:


> Have you considered Kumho Ecsta ? Gets great reviews and in budget.
> 
> I recently bought 4x goodyear f1 asy2 in that size for about 530 delivered but not fitted.


Its always hard going for brands that aren't your typical known ones but ill have a look into them cheers.

Im finding kwik fits only prices the cheapest so far which is surprising but the price you've got them goodyears is brilliant as im only seeing them go for £150ish [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

F1 A3's are £135 per tyre and until the end of August you can get another 5% off from mytyres, tyres is the one area you should not cheap out on!

Also if yours are still ~3mm why not just buy 2 this month and 2 next month and spread the cost abit?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Avon ZZ5's - £110 a corner at ATS. Racing pedigree and A rated wet performance.

VT


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

I've found asda tyres to be the cheapest. http://m.asdatyres.co.uk/255-35-19


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

rizo9 said:


> I've found asda tyres to be the cheapest. http://m.asdatyres.co.uk/255-35-19


For what? Their Avon's are £117. That's more, even with man maths. You can always buy cheap tyres, part worn's are cheap as chips.

VT


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Von Twinzig said:


> Avon ZZ5's - £110 a corner at ATS. Racing pedigree and A rated wet performance.
> 
> VT


Well I always assumed Avon tyres were good but iv been told different.

I just threw 4 budget tyres on my insignia before I got the TT and they done me for £80 a tyre I didn't notice the difference other than them being a less comfortable ride.

So anything with a half decent brand will be great to me.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

mickee92 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Avon ZZ5's - £110 a corner at ATS. Racing pedigree and A rated wet performance.
> ...


I had the previous iteration on the TT before I changed to track tyres and they were fine. These are going on my wife's A4 Cab tomorrow and I think at that price point they are pretty good, I wouldn't put rubbish tyres on her car and equally she doesn't need F1's or Conti's, but make up your own mind.

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Avon/ZZ5.htm

VT


----------



## Sean02409 (Jan 11, 2016)

Danny1 said:


> F1 A3's are £135 per tyre and until the end of August you can get another 5% off from mytyres, tyres is the one area you should not cheap out on!
> 
> Also if yours are still ~3mm why not just buy 2 this month and 2 next month and spread the cost abit?


This - front tyres wear out significantly faster than your rears. I've had good experience with Yoko/Toyo/Hankook if you can't afford the top brands.

I'd Avoid Evergreen - test drive a Ibiza Cupra once with these on in the wet, absolutely lethal. Then drove one from the main dealers with continentals on a week later, completely different car.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Sean02409 said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > F1 A3's are £135 per tyre and until the end of August you can get another 5% off from mytyres, tyres is the one area you should not cheap out on!
> ...


Presumably you guys rotate your tyres so they wear evenly rather than running the fronts to the wear marks, or is that just old blokes like me? If you do just replace two, remember to put the new ones on the rear. And I agree about not scrimping on tyres, but the OP was related to a budget. If budget has gone out the window put on the latest Conti or F1's.

VT


----------



## alistair.carr (May 17, 2016)

I haven't seen this place posted yet but...

www.camskill.co.uk

Doesn't include fitting, but i think they're quite well priced and delivery is cheap as chips

e.g Uniroyal Tyres / Car / Uniroyal RainSport3 Uniroyal Rain Sport 3 - 245/40 R18 97Y XL FR TL
(Fuel Eff.: C Wet Grip: A NoiseClass: 2 Noise: 72dB)
Same Working Day(s) Dispatch if ordered before 2:30pm (Mon-Fri)

** Top 'A' Rated Wet Grip Performance **

OUR PRICE £77.25 inc.VAT


----------



## Sean02409 (Jan 11, 2016)

Von Twinzig said:


> Sean02409 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


I normally run fresh ones on the front - till they're down to 4mm or so, rotate them to back and put fresh ones on the front again.
If the rears wear out first, again put new ones on the front, and what was on there goes on the back. I think it's important to have the fresher rubber on the front. Cant say there is any science behind it though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I never do it, but it's always recommended to put the best tyres on the rear, because for the average driver understeer is easy to control than oversteer.
Hoggy.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Although it is counter intuitive on a FWD car, expert opinion is that it is always best to have the better tyres on the back as Hoggy says.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and advice guys.

I know it's never a place to skimp on is your tyres but if even the lower cost tyres weren't good enough then they wouldn't sell them?

Iv always bought budget tyres because I go through tyres quickly buy being a bit heavy footed on the gas but I don't screw it round corners for me to worry about losing grip.

I guess it's down to personal preference too and so on but for what driving I do which is barely 5k a year miles (hence the reason I have a 3.2v6). I think tyres around £100 - £120 will be good enough for me which is a massive upgrade compared to the "radar" £60-70 a tyre I'm used to.

The swapping around tyres etc is a good idea. Is the drive split between the front and rear 50/50 or does it alter?

I am swaying towards Avon tyres as iv seen some good reviews and a few people on here have mentioned them too.

You hear a lot about bridgestone & Goodyear etc but what ever happened to falken, hankook & Yokohama tyres? I always thought they were great tyres too and at least when I was growing up they were a top of the range tyre but they rarely get a mention?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Was proven by testing a number of years ago.






VT


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

hooting_owl said:


> Have you considered Kumho Ecsta ? Gets great reviews and in budget.
> 
> I recently bought 4x goodyear f1 asy2 in that size for about 530 delivered but not fitted.


Agreed on the ecsta, when I bought my tts it had recently had a full set of the kumho's. I didn't expect much from them at all but I have been really impressed by them and would happily put on another set when needed. In saying that I don't drive fast, just the occasional blast and I only do around 5k miles a year but they have held up well in any situation I have been in.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered Kumho Ecsta ? Gets great reviews and in budget.
> ...


I pull away fast now and again myself but I rarely heave it round corners so i dont need to be wary about which tyres are going to keep me on the road in wet conditions and doing a tonne around corners.

ill have a look at these ecsta's thanks.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

alistair.carr said:


> I haven't seen this place posted yet but...
> 
> http://www.camskill.co.uk
> 
> ...


Agreed, probably the most cost effective performance tyre by some way


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I almost went for the Ecsta when i replaced the OE Bridgestones. But very glad I spent the extra 100 on the F1 Asy2 - the entire car has been transformed and it feels completely alive. It felt like I was going from my soggy old volvo 940 estate into the TT all over again. Granted the Bridgestones were old and worn, but believe me - I never realised how much a tyre can affect the feel of a car. 
Some budget tyres are lethal. If they were okay and did the job to an acceptable standard then you could bet your goolies that Audi would be fitting them as OE to save a few quid.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

hooting_owl said:


> I almost went for the Ecsta when i replaced the OE Bridgestones. But very glad I spent the extra 100 on the F1 Asy2 - the entire car has been transformed and it feels completely alive. It felt like I was going from my soggy old volvo 940 estate into the TT all over again. Granted the Bridgestones were old and worn, but believe me - I never realised how much a tyre can affect the feel of a car.
> Some budget tyres are lethal. If they were okay and did the job to an acceptable standard then you could bet your goolies that Audi would be fitting them as OE to save a few quid.


Yeah I can understand budget tyres can be but I dont mean under £100 "what make is that" type of tyre, like falken, avon, yokohama, firestone, nexen & hankook etc can be bought for less than £140 and well aren't they good brands?

To me its some serious money spending what £600 for all four tyres when you could get four avon or similar for around £400? And their going to do pretty much the same job by keeping me on the road because what sort of driving do I need to be doing for me to lose control of my car?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I wish you could have driven my car before and after the tyre swap.

The Bridgestones cost as much or more than the F1 Asy. Some premium tyres are carp.

I drive the car normally at sensible speeds. The car feels morer controlled and sure footed. On motorways the car no longer feels floafy at speeds around 70 mph. 
The Avons may be just as good . You will be living with the tyres for a few years and you need to get it right


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Try mayruns mr500 they are bargain prices on ebay . Good reviews better then some well known brands. I had some on a tt cpupe i had before they were good for road noise and i am not a slow driver i had no problems in the dry or wet. Unless your a tyre snob and like to take bends silly fast these are perfectly fine. I had new brand new ones for under £100 delivered


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

hooting_owl said:


> I wish you could have driven my car before and after the tyre swap.
> 
> The Bridgestones cost as much or more than the F1 Asy. Some premium tyres are carp.
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be the only way I would understand is if I drive a car with the premium tyres on or I put all four on my own, it's a frustrating situation because I always settled for very budget tyres in the past and I don't think it would be acceptable for the TT.

I have continentals on the front and Pirelli on the back with low tread and they hold just fine and no matter how much Infloor it there seems to be no such thing as wheel spin.

That's it and exactly why I have asked the question in the first place and I'm appreciating everyone's feedback, it is helping.


----------



## Krs8 (Jun 11, 2016)

Rather than post a new topic, I thought I'd Hi-Jack this thread.

Has anyone experienced using semi-slick tyres on their TT, such as road legal AD08s or r888's ?

Secondly what is the OEM tyre and how do people rate it against the more popular choices?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

mickee92 said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > I almost went for the Ecsta when i replaced the OE Bridgestones. But very glad I spent the extra 100 on the F1 Asy2 - the entire car has been transformed and it feels completely alive. It felt like I was going from my soggy old volvo 940 estate into the TT all over again. Granted the Bridgestones were old and worn, but believe me - I never realised how much a tyre can affect the feel of a car.
> ...


F1 A3's are £135 - 5% at the minute so under £130 for what is considered to be one of the best tyres out. Is that not cheap enough for the best?


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Danny1 said:


> mickee92 said:
> 
> 
> > hooting_owl said:
> ...


Where are these being sold for less than £135?

Blackcircles- £155
Mytyres- £154
National tyres - £174
Tyre-shopper - £148
Camskill - £140
Etyres - £175

Cheapest i cab find is off camskill, under £135 would change my mine.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rshop. ... p=R-281973

Gone up to £140 but still get 5% extra off until tomorrow with their own offer code.

Discount might be wheels +tyre package sorry, just seen the 5% off tyres on my email the other day.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Danny1 said:


> http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rshop.pl?dsco=110&cart_id=75390013.110.11099&Breite=255&Quer=35&Felge=19&Speed=&Load=&kategorie=6&Marke=Goodyear&ranzahl=4&tyre_for=&x_tyre_for=&Herst=Goodyear&rsmFahrzeugart=ALL&filter_preis_bis=&filter_preis_von=&homologation=&search_tool=standard&Label=C-A-69-1&details=Ordern&typ=R-281973
> 
> Gone up to £140 but still get 5% extra off until tomorrow with their own offer code.
> 
> Discount might be wheels +tyre package sorry, just seen the 5% off tyres on my email the other day.


Still £140 a tyre for f1 asy 3 is the best I've seen so far so thanks.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just found A2's for £132

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/ ... Alk88P8HAQ


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't recommend Uniroyal Rainsport 3 highly enough. It has an A rated grip in the wet, which is when you really want it. And at £83 from Camskill, they are a bargain: http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b2829s24p0 ... _235_35R19


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

GaryG said:


> I can't recommend Uniroyal Rainsport 3 highly enough. It has an A rated grip in the wet, which is when you really want it. And at £83 from Camskill, they are a bargain: http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b2829s24p0 ... _235_35R19


thats the wrong size


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Avon's fitted on Mrs VT Cab by ATS. Peed down with rain after a lengthy dry period, so the worst kind of road conditions short of snow and ice. Car feels planted. 235 x 45 x 17Y 97 - £68 a corner. Paid another £5.99 a tyre to have them fully insured for 3 years. No brainer. Look quite smart too.

VT


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Danny1 said:


> thats the wrong size


Try these: http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b2829s337p ... _255_35R19


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Have you tried Devanti, I had P Zeros on but have not noticed any difference with these, also had Maxxis on that we're very good also.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Having had contis since the car was new I recently went for Falken all round on the advice of the tyre chap.

Really impressed, grip in wet and dry is more than enough for my driving. This best thing though is that the car is far less crashy on our wonderful roads. Will get them again subject to how they wear


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

NANG KANG!


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Melvin084 said:


> NANG KANG!


Really!? i always thought they were bad history with that brand :roll: haha

i think im swaying towards avon to be honest but ill see when pay day comes what I settle for.


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

mickee92 said:


> Melvin084 said:
> 
> 
> > NANG KANG!
> ...


These are the tyres I always go/went for when I got big 18/19 inch wheels on my other cars as I kept the wheels for a maximum of 2 months.

If you plan on keeping the tyres for long then maybe buy something a bit better


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I use Goodyear Efficientgrip XL tyres now which are slightly cheaper than F1s. I used to get the Bridgestones but just couldn't get on with them - they're crap on fuel, very noisy and wear heavily on the edges due to wheel camber.

The Goodyears are cheaper, quieter, better on fuel and last longer because they don't have a straight wall like the Potenzas do. The potenzas arent even better on grip.

Last time I change a couple of I believe I paid £280 for a pair, but that was a high street garage so you'd get them far cheaper from black circles or similar


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I was parked up next to a mummy-bus mpv this morning when i noticed the brand of tyre fitted to it - 'JoyRide' - probably fell out of a christmas cracker. Wouldn't put something like that on a wheelbarrow let alone a motor vehicle. 
I always look at the make of tyres on a car when appraising it. Cheap carp tyres will put me off as it means that maintenance has been done on a budget if at all.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Why have power if you can't lay it down, don't go budget. All you will do is shred them in no time


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

P1723944 said:


> Why have power if you can't lay it down, don't go budget. All you will do is shred them in no time


See when I meant budget I meant more the midrange. See that's why I don't want to buy expensive tyres if im going to go through them by laying it down ha plus I always bought very budget tyres previous to the TT which were like £60 a tyre.

I must do less than 5k miles a year so not fussed about getting as many miles out of them.

I am thinking the avon tyres as their rated quite good for grip and reasonably cheap but now that iv came across the goodyear assy 2s for £129 on tyreleader then i think the extra 15/20 pound will be worth it.


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Have a look at Kumho Ku39s as well. These were the tyre of choice for MX-5 track day drivers (of which I used to be one) and enthusiastic MX-5 daily drivers and are recommended by the Mazda track day experts. I swapped my Bridgestone Potenzas for KU39s and was amazed by the improvement to my MX-5. Very good value, too.

I swapped from Michelins to Avons once in the past and was quite disappointed on a different car.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Avon now is a completely new tyre. A rated wet grip...http://www.avon-tyres.co.uk/car/zV7

VT


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, thought I would jump onto this topic as I am currently looking for two rear tyres for my 2009 2.0 ttfsi coupe. Tyres currently Pirelli pzero rosso but I am struggling to find these available??

I have been reading through the previous posts and as I bought my car second hand wonder if my car would have come with Pirelli tyres orginally and if so wonder why noone seems to recommend them on the car?

I do less than 5k miles a year and mainly in city centre driving so I don't need high performance tyres but would like confidence in wet conditions etc. If anyone can recommend current suggestions for tyres it would be helpful.

Can anyone advise what I should be looking for so the tyres are of a similar kind as the front two? My tyre size is 225 50 17

thanks

ps. having a quick look and see I can get Avon ZV7 for around £80 and Pirelli Cinturato £92, Bridgestone Turanzo T0001 £82 would any of these seem like a good option?


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

shaz4473 said:


> Hi, thought I would jump onto this topic as I am currently looking for two rear tyres for my 2009 2.0 ttfsi coupe. Tyres currently Pirelli pzero rosso but I am struggling to find these available??
> 
> I have been reading through the previous posts and as I bought my car second hand wonder if my car would have come with Pirelli tyres orginally and if so wonder why noone seems to recommend them on the car?
> 
> ...


Hey this was my post and I was looking for tyres myself at the time and in the end I bought avon's for £110 a tyre 255 35 19 from ats euromaster. For your size you can get some decent tyres and I think Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3s will be about £120ish per tyre?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

shaz4473 said:


> Hi, thought I would jump onto this topic as I am currently looking for two rear tyres for my 2009 2.0 ttfsi coupe. Tyres currently Pirelli pzero rosso but I am struggling to find these available??
> 
> I have been reading through the previous posts and as I bought my car second hand wonder if my car would have come with Pirelli tyres orginally and if so wonder why noone seems to recommend them on the car?
> 
> ...


Bridgestone are useless and loud....Steer clear!
Have a look at Uniroyal rainsport 3, they can be very well priced online too


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

That's great. Thanks for the suggestions - heading online now! Uniroyal price £100 on Blackcircles, happy with that price . Goodyears coming out at £116 both prices including fitting.

Perhaps handy for others looking for tyres just now


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

You might want to double check your tyre size my old 17 ones were 245 45 17.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

245/45 R17 is the "correct" (factory) size for 8.5J rims. 
225/50 R17 is the "correct" size for 8.0J rims.
Shaz, the width of your rims will be marked on the back if they are genuine Audi wheels. Some after market wheels may not be marked.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't buy Avon, they might be better now but my experience some years ago was that traveling at 10mph in a straight line on a tiny bit of snow in Oxford city, traction just disappeared and I ended up skidding into a high curb; new wheel, new wishbone, new tyre and wheels needed to be realigned. The car never handled the same again and they weren't old tyres either, I'd only had the front 2 a few months.


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

mickee92 said:


> shaz4473 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thought I would jump onto this topic as I am currently looking for two rear tyres for my 2009 2.0 ttfsi coupe. Tyres currently Pirelli pzero rosso but I am struggling to find these available??
> ...


How u finding the Avons? Had then a few years ago on a 330d and they only lasted 4k miles.
I put a set of Perilli Pzero Nero on mine when i had it for £115 a tyre, they seem ok so far, i wanted MPSS but they were about £155 a tyre and didnt wanna pay that much.


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for telling me about the tyre sizes - have looked and both front and back have 225 50 17

I appreciate the help on this forum - I like to try to have a bit of knowledge so I don't get fleeced when going into garages!!


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

Anoither wee question!

Is it better to keep front and backwith the same tread pattern type - I think my tyres are directional but I see that you get asymetrical??


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Im finding the avons ok. I've had pirelli's, continentals and the cheapest of the cheap and I really dont know what Im supposed to be looking for and if it gets to the point where your tyres give out and you end up writing your car off then maybe you shouldn't be taking corners at such high speeds in poor conditions on public roads... i know my consequences and i know my limits.

Avons feel like any other tyre I've had in the past and Once their on the car I never worry or have anything noticeable to pass judgement on.

I would say aslong as their a pair you should be fine? So make each axel the same.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

shaz4473 said:


> Anoither wee question!
> 
> Is it better to keep front and backwith the same tread pattern type - I think my tyres are directional but I see that you get asymetrical??


Ideally yes and I would say so if you have quattro but if not it's not the end of the world.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

mickee92 said:


> if it gets to the point where your tyres give out and you end up writing your car off then maybe you shouldn't be taking corners at such high speeds in poor conditions on public roads... i know my consequences and i know my limits.


Thought the whole point of these forums was to share experiences, especially when people are asking questions about recommending cheap tyres. Not sure how slagging off someone's driving is appropriate when you didn't even read their post fully, let alone know them from Adam :lol: I'm sorry if I've offended your tyre choice, do be careful in the snow.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You get what you pay for in my opinion but I'd punt for Michelin PSS or Continental 6' , more expensive yes but some of the best available for the money based on experience.


----------



## Lambrettalad (Jan 3, 2017)

When I had mine health checked last week Audi noted tread on tyres and quoted Avon at 160 per corner ,so I've fitted Avon from elsewhere .
I have used all sorts over the years and found Avon more than hold there own .Plus main dealer recommended


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

ashfinlayson said:


> mickee92 said:
> 
> 
> > if it gets to the point where your tyres give out and you end up writing your car off then maybe you shouldn't be taking corners at such high speeds in poor conditions on public roads... i know my consequences and i know my limits.
> ...


No no no I apologise myself if you thought this was aimed at yourself as it wasn't. I was just getting in there before the Ken Blocks of the audi TT forum comment on which tyres you want on taking a corner at 100+ mph :lol:

In all fairness I am one of the worst for spending too little on safety and too much on crap and If i could hang on an extra month to buy better rated tyres I would of but they were barely legal at the time and £110 a tyre is all I could afford at the time. Wont happen again though.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

mickee92 said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> > mickee92 said:
> ...


Look on black circles mickee92 if you haven't already, they're a lot cheaper than the highstreet fitters and you have the option of using your credit card and paying next month 8) 18" F1 Eagles were sub £100 when I last got tyres from them.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Lambrettalad said:


> When I had mine health checked last week Audi noted tread on tyres and quoted Avon at 160 per corner ,so I've fitted Avon from elsewhere .
> I have used all sorts over the years and found Avon more than hold there own .Plus main dealer recommended


 OEM 18" tyres fitted from new were Bridgestones Potenzas which I and many others would agree are rubbish. So I wouldn't take too much notice on what tyres the dealers would like to sell you that they probably have a batch of that they might be trying to get shot of.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

The general effect of budget tyres:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

GaryG said:


> The general effect of budget tyres:


Often known as 'Ditch Finders'


----------



## Lambrettalad (Jan 3, 2017)

And or rubbish driving,drunken / drug driving etc etc etc


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Would a premiership footballer play in flip-flops....?


----------



## Lambrettalad (Jan 3, 2017)

I wondered that over the last five years suffering down Villa Park [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

If you're tottering around town looking bad ass, picking up the local pum, then yeah, go budget.

If you pushing the car to get out it's full potential then good tyres are a must....these cars are capable of throwing down a lot of torque, with out the grip?....well your Villa


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

Vredestein Vorti - superb tyres


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

I have just ordered a set of the brand new Michelin Pro Sport 4 S

No reviews yet as these are literally just out, but they cost me about £196 per tyre from TyresGuru (cheapest place so far) 
Only ordered two and then next month will buy another 2. Currently running Michelin Pro Super Sports all round but need new ones so decided to go the next step and get what they say are the best in competition with many other brands. Apparently they come 1st in all tests.

http://www.michelin.co.uk/GB/en/tyres/p ... t-4-s.html
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/Mi ... elease.htm

Anyone running these yet?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Went into kwik for today but they're not on their system yet. The conti sport contact 6 I have are VERY quick wearing and the side wall flexes more Than the OEM pilot sport RO1 they replaced.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

Has anyone tried both 17" 225s and 245s on their fwd tt? On mine the 225s seem to lose grip in 1 and 2 gear, ASR working its thing is pretty annoying. Wonder if the 245s would make a noticeable difference.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

225's on a tt ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Vanu said:


> Has anyone tried both 17" 225s and 245s on their fwd tt? On mine the 225s seem to lose grip in 1 and 2 gear, ASR working its thing is pretty annoying. Wonder if the 245s would make a noticeable difference.


Tyres would probably make more of a difference


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

winter tyres on the side of the door are marked as 225/50/17. As I have the 8J rims I can put both 225s and 245s. In winter you want a tyre as narrow as possible (lots of snow here in Bulgaria). In the summer, however, the bigger the better. My question is whether they a noticeable better or not.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah yes, winter tyres didn't enter my head lol

245 tyres give a wider contact patch so could only help with grip / traction

Which rims do you have ?

The 18" alloys for the mk2 were 9j as far as I'm aware and took a 245/40/18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

I think I have 8J0601025A, as it came with 245s. The difference in contact patch would only be 2cm or about 9%, so wondering if its worth its premium over the 225s.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

There are three factory 17" TT wheels - 7.0J 8.0J and 8.5J. Only the 8.5J were intended for use with 245/45 R17 tyres.

All other things being equal, wider tyres should give better traction in dry conditions and narrower ones better traction in snow.


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have decided to go for Avon ZV7 tyres as I do mainly in town driving and low mileage. best price for my size 225 50 17 £80 a tyre fitted at local ATS.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> Ah yes, winter tyres didn't enter my head lol
> 
> 245 tyres give a wider contact patch so could only help with grip / traction
> 
> ...


the sport models comes with 225 17s as standard, thats what i've got on mine. Nice and soft 8)


----------



## samwhunt (Jan 3, 2016)

Having been following this thread as I'm in need of 2 front tyres - I've just purchased 2x Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 3's 225/50/R17 through Black Circles to be fitted at my local ATS.

My current Falkens (useless in the rain) are 225/50/R17 94 W whereas the new ones are Y 94 - what difference does the letter make?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The letter is the speed rating. W rated tyre is lower than Y.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Vanu said:


> The difference in contact patch would only be 2cm or about 9%, so wondering if its worth its premium over the 225s.


The thing about friction is that it does not depend on area: a larger area has less pressure on it, therefore does not grip as well per square cm., but there is more of it - a smaller area creates more pressure but there is less of it (and it will be more subject to more heat and wear.)

Aside from the ability to dispel water, the height and flexibility of the walls is key - hence the low-profile, spine-jarring tyres, But the only thing that really matters is the coefficient of friction between the two surfaces - tyre and road - over the probable temperature range.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I sometimes get the impression from some on here that they must have bought the wrong car..


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Templar said:


> I sometimes get the impression from some on here that they must have bought the wrong car..


+

Don't people lookup the cost of tyres/servicing before the buy a car? Thats one thing my parents always drummed into me when I was a teenager looking to buy silly cars.


----------

